# Hand-rolled Grilled Chile Steaks



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Specially devised just for Cigar Live! I think Mario (Maduro PiPs) will be particularly interested in this dish.

Filler: Long filler, Monerey Jack and yellow onion
Binder: Anaheim seed grown in North Carolina
Wrapper: Typically flank or skirt steak. This time I used thin-sliced sirloin.

I have been meaning to post this recipe for weeks now, and finally have a chance. The chile harvest has begun and my plants have yielded a bounty of Anaheim, Jalapeno, and hot bannana chiles. I took a ziploc full of the big Anaheims to the cabin for a special weekend dish. I had no idea what I was going to do with them, and just went backto the basics for a tasty dish. Anaheims are mild enough to be enjoyed by all. You can throw some Jalapenos in for a bit of heat, or Habaneros to really light things up.

In the interest of time, I am not going to post the pix inline, so refer to them by number.

1. Prepare the wrapper. I usually try to find skirt or flank steak for these roll-ups, but the only thing I could find at the store was thin-sliced sirloin. This will have to do. Cut them into pieces that can be easily rolled.

2. Prepare the binder. Fire up the ole BBQ and roast the chiles (Anaheims, Jalapenos, Habaneros) as shown in pic 001. You want to heat the outer "skin" enough to cause it to separate from the flesh of the chile itself. Don't worry about the char marks, they shouldn't go all the way through. Flip the chiles over until you've roasted all sides. The result will look like pic 002. Remove from the grill, and wrap them in a towel to "sweat" and cool.

3. The next step is to peel the outer "skin" from the chile. I recommend doing this under running tap water is your fingers are sensitive. Split the chile down one side and open it up. Remove the stem cap and seeds. Wash thoroughly to make sure all of the seeds and skin are gone (see pic 003).

This is how to prepare chile peppers before cooking with them. Do the same for Jalapeno and Habanero, although you might want to use some latex gloves and keep a bowl of milk handy for burnt fingers. Whatever you do, make sure you wash your hands thoroughly before rubbing your eyes or answering the call of nature.

4. Prepare the filler ingredients. Slice onion anfter cutting in half. Cut some large blocks of Monterey Jack cheese as shown in pic 004. You could also use Longhorn style Colby cheddar if desired.

5. Lay your chiles out (pic 005) and prepare them for the filler. Place a block of cheese in the middle of the chile (pic 009) and roll it up. If the chiles are large enough, one should do the trick. These were a bit smallish as the first harvest from my garden, and since I love my chile I choose to use two of them for each roll-up. If you are adding Jalapenos and/or Habaneros, throw a strip in here.

6. Place the stuffed chile on the wrapper and add a slice or two of onion (pic 010). Season with a little garlic, salt, pepper. Roll them up, and skewer each end with a toothpick. Skirt and flank steak are a lot easier to use than sirloin.

7. Take the roll-ups back to the grill and cook on all sides until done (pic 012). The monterey Jack should not melt so much as to ooze out of the rollup, which is why I use it instead of a softer cheese.

Now you can serve these as-is, or cover with a queso or green chile sauce. Serve with refried beans, Spanish rice, or fideo.

Enjoy!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

whoa looks/sounds good!
I love grillin/BBQ:biggrin:


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you sir, I think you just gave me my menu for lunch tommorrow.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Killer recipe!!!! I am going to have to try something like that!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Mmm...looks great!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

that sounds AWESOME!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Those look excellent, I think I might try that myself this next weekend! I will let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Thank you sir, I think you just gave me my menu for lunch tommorrow.


Just finished eating this, and OMG, this is awesome. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't wait to try this! Great pics too.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I have cooked this meal 3 times, each time it was awesome. A month or two ago, I went to San Antonio to visit one of my friends and I cooked them at his house before we watched some football. In the words of my friend "They were Phenomenal".


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Guess it's time to post another recipe. My son and I have been coming up with some great stuff lately.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

mmmmmmm steak use moonshine gives it the well done flavour


----------



## keith-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW do those look good.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike-I gotta bump this back to the top...those look great...next cookout for me, with all credit to you.

EXCEPT...

I will use charcoal!!!!:wazzapp:


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Damn! those look tasty!!


----------

